#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: مشکل با مودم مبین نت BM632w

## bgnhmj

سلام دوستان
خیلی وقته با مودم مبین نت(HUAWEI BM632w) مشکل پیداکردم(بعبارتی از همون اول مشکل داشتم)،توی خونه یه کامپیوتر هست و یه لپ تاپ،اوایل مودم که مستقیم به کامپیوتر با کابل وصل بود کامپیوتر بدون مشکل وصل میشد ولی لپ تاپ که تقریبا هم فاصله اش دور بوده تا حدی که نهایت 50 درصد سیگنال رو میگرفته اکثر اوقاتlimited accessوno internet accessمیداد(با اینکه سیگنال داشت ولی اینترنت وصل نمیشد) ولی وقتی مودم کنار لپ تاپ بود(بدون کابل)بدون مشکل وصل میشد،بعد از طرف مبین نت یکی رو اوردیم،یکم مودم رو دستکاری کرد(مثلا تعداد یوزرایی که میشه همزمان به مودم وصل بشن رو 36 تا کرد و یه چند تا تنظیم دیگه رو دست زد)ولی باز درست نشد.بفکرم رسید که یه کارت شبکه قوی برای کامپیوترم بگیرم که مودم رو پیش لپ تاپ بذارم،اینجور شد که TL-WDN3800رو گرفتم،حالا کامپوتر من هم شده مثل اون لپ تاپ وقتی مودم کنارش باشه میگیره وقتی مودم کنار لپ تاپه ظهرها یا موقع استفاده همزمان(با لپ تاپ)موقع شبlimited accessوno internet access رو میده.درگام بعدی فکری که به ذهنم رسید این بود که مودم TP Link قدیمی که داشتم که وایرلس هم بود به مودم مبین نت وصل کنم و از وای فای اون استفاده کنم(اون دورانی که از این مودم استفاده میکردم،لپ تاپ بدون مشکل توی همین فاصله بهش وصل میشد)حالا فکر میکنین چی شد؟بااینکه قدرت سیگنال دریافتی من روی کامپوتر 40 درصد و حتی کمتر بود ولی اینترنت بدون مشکل و باسرعت عالی در تمامی اوقات روز وصل شد-ببخشید واستون داستان نوشتم ولی میخواستم قشنگ مطلب جابیفته-حالاکسی از دوستان هست که بدونه مشکل از کجاست؟وچجوری میشه این مشکلو برطرف کرد؟(چیزی که خودم فهمیدم این بود که خیلی ربطی به قدرت سیگنال دریافتی نداره)

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pps2011*,*rabeizadeh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## بهرام حسینی

شما فریمور دستگاهتو باید از  روی سایت بگیری و فریمور جدید بزنی اون انتنی که وصل کردیو از داخل تنظیمات یک تیک انتن اکسترنال داره فعال کن همین

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pps2011*,*rabeizadeh*

----------


## bgnhmj

همون موقعی که فریمور جدید اومد آپدیتش کردم-گزینه آنتن اکسترنال کدومه؟(با چه اصطلاحی توی تنظیمات هست)

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*rabeizadeh*

----------


## nabegheh

تو تنظیمات مودم تو مرورگرت تایپ کن 
192.168.0.1
اینتر
user:admin
pass:admin
تو قسمت وایمکس اگه پایین صفحه رو نگاه کنی میبینی یه گزینه داره Enable External Antenna که جای تیک داره ، اونو کلیک کن تمومه.
بعد میتونی تست کنی ببینی برد Wifi مودم بیشتر شده یا نه.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pps2011*,*rabeizadeh*

----------

